# shark help



## obake (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a shark egg, and he looks to be very crowded in there. I tried to look for the sack, but could not see it. His head is pointing towards the end the clip was on. I have since clipped it from the other end, so he is know hanging upside down. I can see his gills moving to show he is still alive. Has anyone ever opened the egg themselves? Should I try to do that? The last thing I want is to have a dead shrak in an egg. Please advise, thanks.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

They know when it is time to leave. Do you know anything else about the sac? IE: how long it was at the shop for, an approximate idea of when it was collected? The general time frame is 2 weeks or less for hatching after getting them home. You don't mention if you've had it at the house for 1 hour or 20 days.


BTW you don't mention anything at all about your set up. If I sound discouraging it is because I am. I hate that such beautiful animals are sold without any discretion as to who and why. I hope your tank is at least 240g minimum and prefer at least 500g. You should have a banded cat shark and of course you've already been told they "walk" and therefore do not need a large tank. Well keep in mind that any predator will quickly pollute a tank. At 36" long you will have quite a predator. They grow much faster than you could anticipate. These gorgeous creatures are extremely sensitive to water parameters and quickly respond to any changes, usually with death.


----------



## obake (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, since it was late and I was looking for a quick response I did not get to put a lot of information into my post. So here it goes.....

I have a Black Banded Cat shark egg. I can't tell you how old the egg is because my local store does not get that information when they order them. I have had it in my tank now for about 1 month. I have watched it grow from about 3 inches to what looks like 5-6 now. There appears to be no sac left. two weeks ago it was the size of a green pea.

The tank is a 150 gal about 6' x 1.5' x 2'. I have had the tank for 4 years, and set it up myself. I cycled the tank with live sand, live rock, and mixed my own water. I do once a month water changes, about 10%. I have two large canister filters, and a small fluval, along with a UV sterilizer, and a Protein Skimmer. I have about 80 lbs of live rock and a 2" base of live sand. Lighting is provided by 2 36" poer compacts w/moon light. I have them set for about 6 hrs per day to cut back on algae. The tank gets no direct sunlight.

I have 5 clowns, 1 blue damsel, 1 cleaner wrasse, humu trigger, white tail tang, naso tang, and a pearlscale butterfly. I have 2 purple anemones, a sand sifting star, about 5 hermits, and a emerald crab. 

I have been running salt tanks for over 10 years, with no problems. I have helped friends set up their aquariums and they've had no problems. My local store is often impressed at my water quality and the fact that my tank mates get along without fighting. I have had a shark egg before, but the last one I had did not eat when it hatched. I tried frozen squid, ghost shrimp, silver sides, brine, and dried shrimp. I tried both hand feeding and letting it feed for itself.

Ok, I think I covered everything. If there is something I missed let me know. So once again, at what point can I tell that this one won't make it out on his own? I did notice, that since last night he has maved inside of the egg. It does not look like he tried to push his way thru, but he has moved his body.

Thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The only thing I will add now, so I don't come across as offensive as I'd like to be, is that in about 4 months your shark will be the same length as the width of your tank. Since they don't really swim how will it be able to turn around? I would never even think about keeping one in a tank less than 36" wide. I just happen to have a 32" wide tank and the guy I got it from had kept a banded shark in that tank at one point. In less than a year he felt so bad for the pup he gave the shark to Sea World San Antonio because he felt the 400g tank was way to small.


----------



## obake (Sep 6, 2007)

You can come across as offensive as you want, I don't mind. I came to this site because it looked like the best forum to obtian help in my situation. Apparently I was wrong. Instead of help in regard to my post, I received critique about my tank and the choices I made. I find that rude, especially from a mod. If I wanted to hear from an animal rights activist, I would talk to the one I work with. If you think I have not thought of growth and size, then you apparently think everyone that logs onto your site is an idiot. I respect your response and due to that response, I will remain a member for another day so you and other memebers can read this, then I will delete my account. Thanks for you support.....or lack there of. 

Best of luck to everyone with your tanks, a happy tank makes for hours of enjoyment.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmm if you don't mind as you put it in your own words, then why get upset and leave?

I was merely stepping aside to let others make an attempt at answering your question. If you leave now you'll never get a chance to read their advice. 

But on another note. If I offend you that much you might try growing a thicker skin. It is apparent that you did not think much of the animals welfare and thought only of the fact that for $40 you could buy a really cool shark egg. Not even caring for a minute that that shark will eat most every creature in your tank that it can get a hold of, especially inverts such as your hermits and snails. 


You are indeed correct that it is your tank to do as you please. I mention the facts only to help others make informed tank decisions for themselves to prevent animal cruelty and mistakes in the future. That my friend is the job of a mod. A mod's job is not to have to answer every single question with the appropriate answer in regards to the science of the question. We are here to keep tabs upon the information being given to help insure it as accurate as possible, sometimes as far as deleting injurious posts. I have deemed it appropriate to give the correct information to future and present readers of this topic as to why keeping such a beautiful creature should not happen in such a small tank. It is apparent that this was not a well thought out plan and it is my intent that I give out appropriate advice so that our readers do not run out and purchase egg cases and or young banded sharks for their 40g tanks.

So if you are indeed as great a reefer as you've claimed to be in your previous post, I would implore that you stick around only if not to prove me wrong. Your experiences with hatching the case itself could be of great importance and excellent readings in the future. But your mind is set and that is sad.  . I hope at least you will calm down, read this post, understand why I must inform others and that other than what I previously stated about the average hatch time being 2 weeks or less, possibly stick around.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

obake said:


> You can come across as offensive as you want, I don't mind.


Obake, if I might make this clear, Caferacermike is simply trying to help you. I have not seen any of his posts being offensive at all. Did you not read the part where he kept asking you if he offended you? He was trying to assure you that he is not being offensive at all. If he did, which part of his posts did you find offensive?


> I came to this site because it looked like the best forum to obtian help in my situation. Apparently I was wrong.


You are not wrong at all. We are trying to tone down everything especially negative issues and this is our policy around here. There is nothing negative in this thread. Caferacermike merely pointed out the tank's width using his logic. You are right that it is your tank and it is your choice whatever fish you want to put in it. Please be glad Caferacermike answered your thread and he tried everything to help otherwise you would have been very disappointed by the lack of responses which you surely will not want.


> Instead of help in regard to my post, I received critique about my tank and the choices I made.


He helped you, Obake. He pointed out everything he could to ensure that you do not have troubles with your fish and the tank in the future. Which would you prefer? A member heavily criticizing you which in Caferacermike's case is not or a member trying to point out everything he could without even being rude or trying to be rude even if you don't want to hear it? Again, it will be up to you. We do not insist on members to do what we told them. It is their choice, not ours.


> I find that rude, especially from a mod. If I wanted to hear from an animal rights activist, I would talk to the one I work with. If you think I have not thought of growth and size, then you apparently think everyone that logs onto your site is an idiot.


No one here is an idiot. Neither are people outside of this forum. No one deserves to be called an idiot. Yes, he is a moderator but he is trying his best not to be rude and to be calm in dealing with issues such as this even if he hates the fact that sharks are often sold in the aquarium trade and more unknowingly to unsuspecting saltwater novices. Did he not admit to you based on the sentence bold below that he used to be rude and seeks to improve for the better? Consider yourself lucky that he did not try to criticize you in an extremely negative manner as some people will. 
*so I don't come across as offensive as I'd like to be*

Please do not take Caferacermike's posts as purely criticism against your tanks and experiences. He was only implying the fact that the tank may not hold the shark for long once it reaches adult stage. The information written here may not be what you wanted to hear but it will certainly benefit those who are reading this thread.

Please don't get upset simply because he pointed out that the tank may not hold the shark for a long time. And once again, it is your choice. You have the right to decide after all as you are the one who owns that tank.

On the side note, welcome to Fishforum.com, Obake.


----------

